# asphalt millings as paddock footing?



## bcmom (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, has anyone here used asphalt millings as footing for their horses? We are putting up a 10x24 lean to and someone told me that it would be cheaper to use under and around the lean to and our gate areas to prevent mud spots in the spring (we are in SE MI). Thanks!


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

We have something similar as the base in our run-in shed. It packs down pretty hard, but drains nicely. We have mats over top of it and then bed it in the winter. The base would be rough on their skin without some sort of bedding or mats. I wish we had it around the areas that get mucky, didn't think of that ahead of time.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

If it's only in some spots to prevent water and mud from eroding everything then sure, I use rocks around one side of my barn to keep the water from uncovering a pipe in the ground. But if you're going to do the whole lean-to, then that's a bad idea. Try walking on asphalt millings with bare feet. It will most likely hurt. It will not be comfortable for the horse's feet either. You can do it around the border and around the gates because the horses don't have to stand there if they don't want to, but I would most certainly not cover a large area with it. If you plan to put a mat over it (if it's covering a large area) then that would work, though.


----------



## bcmom (Jul 20, 2017)

I was thinking of either putting mats down inside the lean to or maybe some course sand? So, it is good for drainage? I just can't find anything online about its use around horses (granted this is the first setup for a horse that I have ever done!)  How about in an arena....maybe with sand on top also?


----------



## bcmom (Jul 20, 2017)

Buggy, did you go over the millings with a roller before putting your shed up? Did you remove any soil or just put the millings down? Thanks!


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, we did use a roller on it. Just one that pulls behind a lawn tractor. If I remember correctly, we packed the dirt with the roller and then put the millings down and then rolled again. We didn't remove any soil. 
The dirt under the millings was sloped, so the pee soaks to the millings and slowly drains down and out. We did slope the millings slightly, just in case it wouldn't drain (didn't know how it was all going to work). You may want to slope inside your lean-to (a little) so the mats will drain off. Our floor is not entirely covered with mats, the back 2ft is bare (everything drains to this area and either runs out the back or drains through the millings).


----------



## bcmom (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you so much Buggy!!! It's hard trying to figure everything out without prior experience! So, you think putting some by the gates and water trough would be good?


----------

